# GLS at The Bear January 11, 2914



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Warm up them pancakes. Its time to face The Bear with slip-on tires! The race is on for January 11th 2014 in Naperville IL.

Classes to be raced are: Fat Tire, Skinny Tire and Indy. GLS rules apply. Doors open at 10AM. Lunch from noon to say 12:30. Racing starts immediately after lunch with skinny tires up first. Fat tire second and Indy third. If time remains then we will run whatever class the group wants.

Race format will be worked on depending on how many RSVP.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep I will be there. 

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it.Please pm address.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't go. I'll be in the city seeing a concert.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

who you going to see sam. hooty and the blowfish lol. west texas ********.:wave:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hate Dept.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in. Anyone want to carpool?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> who you going to see sam. hooty and the blowfish lol. west texas ********.:wave:


Update-there is no Hooty and the Blowfish since Mr. Rucker went country. If your gonna slam people for having a life other than slotcars get it right!!!!!!

Look forward to some good racing even if Mr. Internet shows up

PS LOL all in fun


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Got the race room about 90% ready for next weekend. Al will be bringing the plaques for first second and third in the three classes. Hopefully the weather will be reasonable.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Block and Keen cant make it. So far those that have replied number about five. Hopefully things pick up between now and Friday.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If it helps anybody want to carpool with me?Well almost anybody.:freak:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there pending work schedule.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I will be there see u there.


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm up for racing and carpooling


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Format will be 1.5 min/lane qualifying for skinny and fat tire followed by mains. Indy cars will go straight up. Mains will be between 4 and 5 min/lane depending on how many make the trip. 

Room is ready and the track is fast!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like fun, looking forward to it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*address*

not sure if you got my PM? If you get a chance can you PM me address, Thank You :dude:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

You should have a PM


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*address*

Git it, Thanks :dude:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

*GLS at The Bear - RACE REPORT Part 1*

Racing was fierce. Because only eight racers were in attendance the races were longer in length than the typical GLS race. As a result everybody got lots of track time. 

The *Skinny Tire* class was up first:

Qualifying (2 minutes/lane)

Mike 58	
Steve 58 (1.4 seconds back)
Al 56
Rick 55
Chris 52
Ed 51
Darrell 51
Tom 43

Ed took the B main. Due to the small turnout the mains were 5 minutes/lane. 

Ed 128
Chris 127
Darrell 114
Tom 109

The A main results would have been different it Mikes car hadn’t been bit by The Bear. When the power came on the car wouldn’t move. Repairs didn’t help and Mike went to a backup car.

Steve 141
Al 138
Rick 132
Mike 109

Final skinny tire results 

Steve  141
Al 138
Rick 132
Ed 128
Chris 127
Darrell 114
Tom/Mike 109


*Fat Tire* cars were up next. As with the skinny tire class the qualifying race was 2 minutes/lane.

Steve 69
Ed 67
Rick 67
Mike 66
Al 65
Chris 59
Darrell 59
Tom 53

Al walked away with the B main. As with the skinny tire class the mains were 5 minutes/lane (20 minutes total). The key here was tire management and keeping the tires clean over the long heat distance. More than once he who was fast in the first 30 seconds was off the pace at the four minute mark.

Al 165
Chris 149
Darrell 148
Tom 131

Things were a bit tighter in the A main as two laps separated Steve and Mike after 20 minutes of racing.

Steve 171
Mike 169
Ed 162
Rick 160

Final Fat Tire results 

Steve 171
Mike 169
Al 165
Ed 162
Rick 160
Chris 149
Darrell 148
Tom 131

Last up was the* Indy Cars*. White lane turned out to the tough lane for these cars as Steve, Mike and others had trouble in this normally fast center lane. Indy Cars was a one and done format with four minutes/lane (16 minutes total).

Mike 113
Steve 112
Al 110
Rick 109
Darrell 102
Ed 100
Chris 96
Tom 84

Pictures to follow! Hopefully next time the turnout will improve and next time the race lengths will be more in line with the GLS norm.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

was a nice track and ty for having us and a good day of races ty again steve.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Steve had a great day of racing, really like the track fun to race on. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a couple video's I took today at the race


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You Mike for the day of fun and long racing. I had a blast and really enjoy your track. Thank You too Ed for the videos. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Steve! It was great to finally take on "The Bear". I am looking forward to the next round there.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like I missed some good racing. Had a ruff week at work trying to keep the Metra trains running with all the bad weather we had. I had 70 hours and was beat. Steve,track looks fun. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool track Fast host!Thanks will have to do it again.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Will do it again soon. Look for the full report on the Siberia Racing website soon.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry I had to miss it. The track looks awsome. Had a great time at the concert though and even got to hang out with some of my music heros.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Corrected a few typos in the race report. The skinny and fat tire mains were 5 minutes per lane (20 minutes total). This makes the margins of victory that much tighter. The Indy car main was four minutes shorter (16 minutes total).

The Indy and skinny tire main total were well away from the 8 second barrier. The fat tire main total was right at the 7 second barrier. Will the 7 second barrier barrier remain standing after the next GLS event?


----------

